# two free patterns from NobleKnits



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Denims Scarf 
http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/4/15/denims-scarf-free-knitting-pattern

Denims Cowl 
http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/4/15/denims-cowl-free-knitting-pattern


----------



## cradleycreator (Apr 8, 2015)

lovely patterns thank u


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you for the links.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome, enjoy the patterns


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

tx


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the links....


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice...thank you


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you ! I love Noble Knits ! Excellent customer service and fast free shipping in the US.
They have a special yarn pretty much every day, patterns to go with.
Very very good place to shop !


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice patterns, thanks for link.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the links to those lovely patterns.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome.


----------

